# Shoulder Replacement Surgery



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

i was diagnosed with osteoarthritis about 3 years ago. Over the last year however the condition of the shoulder has its worsened and the pain is almost unbearable. Last week it was recommended that i get the shoulder replaced or get cortizone injections. Im 57 and in pretty good health. Im kind of concerned about the durability of the replacement. Id like to continue to ride MTBs,commute,CX and workout if i can to some degree. So. Have any of you had this proceedure? Are there any long term drawbacks?


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

Good lord, absolutely start with injections. Shoulder replacement is a big deal and does impart some significant strength and motion limits. Replacement is for when injections completely fail, especially at age 57.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Quality of life issue. How long does a cortisone injection last....maybe a week or two...a bit longer if you're lucky? Replacement IS a big deal, no doubt. I'm 2 weeks out of lumbar surgery (Laminectomy) and have been suffering for darned near a decade, more so in the last 4-5 years even while doing regular nerve ablations, injections, you name it therapy. Suffering as such that it has been a life changer. Unable to really work. Stand for any length of time. Just constant pain in usually significant levels 24/7. Riding was my pain reliever. I am now chomping at the bit to get on my bike and GO! I feel good. I see the doc on Tuesday for my next step. How much are you willing to let it control your life? I had been battling to get a new MRI for several years. I would have done the surgery years ago had I had the opportunity. I'm of the mindset of be your own medical advocate, do your homework and do it well, and get fixed to get on with your life as pain free as possible. My thoughts were at 55, I'm still very active on the bike and young enough and have a strong desire to jump back in the game and recover. Are you going to feel that way after several years of life-altering pain? How well will you recover when you hit 60 or 63 or ?? We all know it doesn't get any easier.

That said, I have a neighbor that had it done maybe 2 years ago. He was a pretty regular rider and went for the replacement. He failed to get in condition like he should have prior to surgery but expected to come out of it and get back on his bike. The surgery was successful. He went overboard on PT, though rather than doing the PT and getting out on his own and taking over. When PT ran out after extending many times, he pretty much stopped everything after riding maybe once, then just started eating. Sadly, I think he's done with any exercise. But his shoulder doesn't hurt. I guess that's okay for him. I personally find it a waste on a new lease of life. The thing I see and hear over and over are the one's that are successful, you have to get back on the horse and push yourself. Fail to do that and things may not work so well. That's my babble on the subject.


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

The question here for this group of internet strangers is moot, of course, since you'll have to see an orthopedic surgeon before you get very far long the joint-replacement track. You won't get to order a total shoulder replacement operation like something from Amazon. At the very least, make sure it's an orthopedic surgeon who is Fellowship-trained in adult upper reconstruction. Not your family doctor, not your local general orthopedist. If you don't have one close by, see an orthopedic surgeon who is Fellowship-trained in Sports Medicine. I'm pretty confident they'll start you on injections.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2017)

Regardless of the durability of the replacement, I'd put it off as long as possible. Joint replacements are much better now than they were 10 years ago and they'll likely be better in a few years. I'm in much the same position (55 with bilateral osteoarthritis of the shoulders). They'll have to be done eventually, but I'll punt as long as possible.


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

Of course start with the injections if it can put the surgery off. That said, when the pain is truly unbearable it will be unbearable and you'll go get the new parts. Pain makes the decision for us.

I had both hips done at 47...probably needed them at 46. I wish I hadn't waited.


----------



## GeoDon (Jul 10, 2017)

Shoulder replacement is so you can wipe your ass and not much more. 

If you are still active you need shoulder reconstruction.


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

GeoDon said:


> Shoulder replacement is so you can wipe your ass and not much more.
> 
> If you are still active you need shoulder reconstruction.


Yeah, knee and hip replacement will actually restore significant mobility. People are inclined to extrapolate that to total shoulders, which isn't exactly accurate. Shoulder replacement will help manage pain but tends to negatively affect mobility.


----------



## GeoDon (Jul 10, 2017)

Cuyuna said:


> Yeah, knee and hip replacement will actually restore significant mobility. People are inclined to extrapolate that to total shoulders, which isn't exactly accurate. Shoulder replacement will help manage pain but tends to negatively affect mobility.


Yeah and I am no expert but my orthopedic surgeon told me shoulder replacement is not something you can use in an active lifestyle so that is why I am getting reconstruction some time next year.

Problem with shoulder reconstruction I cannot use my right arm for 12 weeks. That is a ton of downtime for me.


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*Well. Im one week out of surgery*

the surgery went well and i was in PT my 2nd day out of surgery. The 72 hour nerve block was perfect and kept me off the percocet which im thankful for. Once they yanked the catheter that amin'd the block i was only needing advil and aleve. My entire shoulder and muscles need to adjust and rethink things since the prosthetic realigns so its going to take some time to recover. Looking forward to riding again and be able to do some strengthening....

Cheers


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

I sell replacement joints and have been in on thousands of joint cases. I work for several docs and have only been in on around ten shoulder replacement surgeries in the last 14 years. They're just not that common so I'd recommend shopping around. Alignment is critical. 

Component life is the same as knees and hips, around 15 years. Normally in a joint revision case, only the poly insert is worn and replaced. In every shoulder case, the poly insert (glenoid) was not used.


----------



## bootsie_cat (Nov 3, 2004)

I know a guy who had it done in Europe several years ago (they were not doing the exact procedure in USA yet)- The shoulder surgery was successful and he rehab'd it well.

Then his bad elbow (on same side) got really bad.


----------



## LastQuarter (Feb 26, 2018)

Had my right shoulder replaced 11 years ago at age 51. Took about a year to get back to normal strength and motion. I put it off for way too long and have been pain free since. I work in a physically demanding field and the shoulder is still going strong.


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*Week Eight*

Down to one PT session a week and just had a doc check in clearing me to drive but not ride for another 4 weeks which im more bummed about than anything else. PT and doc saying im doing really well for only being 8 weeks out but i have another 4 to 7 left working on flexibility and building strength before they will clear me to ride or return to the gym.

Since week 6 its been tough not to do things i was warned not to b/c the shoulder feels good. And the temptation is only getting worse as the shoulder allows me more painless freedom. Especially after being restricted to walking and riding the bus. My PT and family are constantly warning me not to ride saying "if you crash youll ruin everything" sighting it could happen as a result of an random act by someone else. My family goes as far as asking me to promise i wont ride.....

In the last 2 or so weeks ive cheated and rode. I did it b/c i was getting really depressed and i felt riding was my only outlet and that the risk was worth it after so much time, and the many restrictions and warnings. About week 6 or so i installed a easton riser, big ol esi grips and a basket/rack on the swobo SS CX bike and have commuted a couple of times and run arrands. I dont know if anyone will read this but for me writing this is a bit of my own therapy as i navigate this.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

^^ I totally get it. After lumbar surgery back in November, I was already going nuckin' futz at week 2 after riding hard right up to a day or 2 before my surgery. I got on my full suspension and did a couple laps around my driveway and street in front of my house. Never had a problem, it felt absolutely great! 

Not so sure it was related but a week later I went into a bad place in my recovery. Lots of pain and inability to walk. It started me on a long, dark, number of many weeks that actually got me back in the MRI. Given the time frame of the onset from when I was on my bike toodling around, I'm not so sure the ride was causal but my recovery changed for the worst for a long time and I'm STILL dealing with some nerve issues so all I can say is STAY THE **** OFF YOUR BIKE AND HEAL. Take up knitting or something. If I could take that ride back, I would in a second.


----------

